# Thunderbolt port



## abishai (Dec 16, 2016)

Hello,

I have laptop with Thunderbolt 3 port, however I'm a little bit clueless about how can I use it.

On vendor site I see the following:


> _6. Thunderbolt™ 3 supporting: Power in/charging, PowerShare, Thunderbolt 3 (40Gbps bi-directional), USB 3.1 Gen 2 (10Gbps), VGA, HDMI, Ethernet and USB-A via Dell Adapter (sold separately)_



Is all of this require some special support from OS ? I'd like to get at least USBs and Ethernet, anyone tried to plug anything to Thunderbolt?


----------

